# Pissed Off At Husqvarna125BVX



## bpankratz (Oct 3, 2015)

Hey guys, I need some help. About 2 weeks ago I bought a Husky 125BVX. When I took it out for the first time, once it was warm it would bog down at full throttle. I figured I would adjust the carbs and go from there. First off the carb adjustment screws are NOT labeled. 2nd they use a stupid splined screwdriver of some sort. So off to the dealer I go, i got them to adjust it and bought the $25 tool... then it ran okay, but throttle response was poor and it would often clog when trying to vacuum leaves. 

So today I did a muffler mod, I left the baffle, but I took the catalytic converter out and opened the 3/16" hole in the end of the muffler. But now I need some tuning advice, which screw does which? Is there an idle speed screw? What are the basic starting settings?


----------



## ANewSawyer (Oct 3, 2015)

If you have bog off idle, the high speed is too lean. Actually, richen both screws. My 125b runs best where it cleans up right after four stroking. Any leaner and it bogs bad until warmed up. Which is over 60 sec and I don't want to wait that long. Lol! When I pick up a gas leaf blower, I expect it to blow after idling 4-5 sec.

Eh, I don't remember which screw is which. Just mash the throttle and turn a screw! If the RPMs change bingo, if not it is the other screw. And there is idle speed adjustment. There are three slats above the hole for the adjustment screws. You can see it through one of those.


----------



## bpankratz (Oct 4, 2015)

Thank you very much! I will try to get this solved with your advice!


----------



## ANewSawyer (Oct 5, 2015)

Take your time. Start it, let it run for 5-10 min before you start tuning. Find you sweet spot then stop and let the engine cool. If I am really checking the tune, I let it sit overnight. It is easy to get it too lean to run well at start up but it runs fine when you are tuning.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Oct 5, 2015)

The L screw is always closest to the intake.


----------



## radioFlash (Dec 20, 2015)

I just got a display model 125B from Lowes and it dies if I hit the throttle too quickly--if I slowly engage the throttle it spins up. So this means I should richen both the H and L adjustments (counterclockwise)? Here are photos of the 125B. It looks like the H side is towards the back of the blower, you can just see the H marking. To adjust this carburetor, should I get the "spline" type tool?


----------



## ANewSawyer (Dec 20, 2015)

Hold that thought radioflash, I will be back after lunch!


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Dec 20, 2015)

A spline tool is needed, or you can use one of the work-arounds like a butt splice connector or small piece of copper or aluminum tubing.

Make sure it's well warmed up. Start by richening the L screw until it spools up smoothly (with the throttle trigger). Then you can adjust the H side at the top end. Don't let it scream (too lean). It will burble but can be difficult to hear. Mine is a BVX (vacuum) so I tuned it to clean up while vacuuming leaves. Then I left it a little on the rich side at the top end to be safe. 

After opening up the muffler and removing the cat stuff, and re-tuning, mine runs a whole lot better than it did stock but it does seem to run hotter at times.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Dec 20, 2015)

radioFlash said:


> I just got a display model 125B from Lowes and it dies if I hit the throttle too quickly--if I slowly engage the throttle it spins up. So this means I should richen both the H and L adjustments (counterclockwise)? Here are photos of the 125B. It looks like the H side is towards the back of the blower, you can just see the H marking. To adjust this carburetor, should I get the "spline" type tool?
> 
> View attachment 471757
> 
> ...



I would warm it up like MarkEagle said then turn the H and L screw 1/8th turn counter clockwise. Yes, you need the spline tool. I made my first one out of alumninum tubing from the hardware section @ Lowe's. I think it was the 1/8th inch. I gave it some flair by pushing the tube onto a punch. Then just push the tube over the screw. Or you can remove the screw and grind a slot into it with a dremel.


----------



## radioFlash (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll order the tool and give it a try!


----------



## Donnarshmr (Dec 20, 2015)

We've had two of these. First one would just plain die the moment you tried to bring it away from idle. Took it back, got another, this one will die if you pull the trigger normally but will run if you slowly feed in the thumb control. Even then, it takes ~10 seconds to actually wind up to full tilt. I may have a go at adjusting the carb, based off of this thread.


----------



## chainsawman2011 (Dec 31, 2015)

all the ones I have worked on are usually run good at 2 complete turns out on low and 1 3/4 on on the high


----------



## radioFlash (Jan 1, 2016)

An update on mine: It starting behaving by itself after the first couple of times I used it--the throttle response issue cleared up. I did end up adjusting the carb and turned out both the H & L adjustments 1/8th a turn anyways. No more problems. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jan 2, 2016)

It should also have very little warm up time. I had mine set up so that it was start and go. But I kinda got it out of adjustment tinkering with the tune looking for optimal adjustment...


----------



## MidWest Man (Jan 31, 2018)

You had the unit for 2 weeks and you're going thru all this? Why didn't you return or exchange? Just curious.


----------

